# Victor?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, if your out there let me know how your doing?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2001)

Eric,I'm back on track with the program and only have a few days until completion of the 100 days. I'm still having setbacks quite often although I do feel better overall.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, what kind of setbacks are you having( the main symptoms) and can you trace them back to anything that could be causing them. Tell me a little bit about them if you would. Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2001)

When I have a setback I mean I will experience pain, constipation, gas, bloating, and all the usual symptoms. What I'm saying is that sometimes I feel my symptoms have improved and other times I feel I've made little progress at all. Whenever my symptoms flare up I feel that is a setback. I'm trying not to post about my progress right now because it's hard to evaluate how much better things have gotten and I guess time will only tell.


----------

